# Strength training.



## Jill (Aug 25, 2012)

The following appeared on Diabetes Daily's FB page.  I thought strength training helped lower blood glucose.  Gretchen Becker's book certainly advocates weight lifting and I've been doing this rather than walking as often because of knee problems.  I do remember Alan saying that exercise raises blood glucose initially.  I don't know what to think now.   


_Stress – whether it is caused by pain, a fight with a loved one, or intense exercise – increases blood sugars.

Activity typically lowers blood sugars, but many forms of exercise can also raise your blood sugar, such as strength-training and sprinting. Exercise that is causing negative stress on your body can also raise your blood sugar. Little known fact: if a 20 minute, pain-free walk regularly increases blood sugars and you haven’t eaten recently, call your doctor and ask for a stress test. This can be an early sign of heart disease. Something is causing that stress._


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2012)

The title should be 'Strength Training' - tried to edit it but couldn't.  Also, I think I have put this in the wrong section but don't know how to move it!  Sorry.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Jill said:


> The title should be 'Strength Training' - tried to edit it but couldn't.



I did it for you, and moved it 

I think, like so many things, these are generalisations, but individuals may deviate from these rules. A lot of people find that stress lowers their BG levels, which sort of goes against logic as the stress hormones usually prompt your liver to release extra glucose and raise them. My BG levels tend to rise during exercise (running) or stay around the same, but many people experience an instant drop! Strength training will drop my levels, as will activities like gardening! I think the key thing is to read the theories then see what happens to you in different situations by testing - the only way to find out!


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for moving and correcting my post Alan and thanks for the advice.  I think I'm doing everything right and then I read that I may be doing it wrong which is a bit disheartening but, as you say, I shall have to try testing.  

If my BG goes up after exercise, how long should I wait before testing again to see if it has gone down?  I suppose this varies from person to person also?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2012)

Jill said:


> If my BG goes up after exercise, how long should I wait before testing again to see if it has gone down?  I suppose this varies from person to person also?



I think it does vary Jill, as with so many things. Exercise increases your insulin sensitivity and this persists for many hours beyond the period of actual exercise, so although the initial result might be a rise it should result in better levels overall. My levels will rise or stay static after a run, but then I have to reduce my insulin for up to 40 hours after (if I run again during that time I need to reduce it even further, until I find a level that suits my current level of sensitivity - it doesn't go on forever!). Of course, it's different fr me, because I am putting insulin into my body, if you do not use insulin to control your levels then the situation is quite different although some of the effects of exercise can be seen to be comparable.

The best thing to do is to experiment - do some strength training, checking levels before and after, then do periodic checks to see what is happening. Exercise like walking, swimming, running or cycling seem to be most benefcial in Type 2 for reducing levels, but you say you find these difficult - perhaps some repetitions with very light weights would work?


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2012)

As always, many thanks Northener.  We did a three hour walk at Ironbridge bank holiday Monday and I suffered no knee pain whatsoever so that was great.  I do static cycling at the gym as the physiotherapist advised that this has less impact on the knees.  Running definitely out as I have COPD.  

I will follow your advice re. testing even if it bankrupts me in the process!  Thanks again.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2012)

Jill said:


> As always, many thanks Northener.  We did a three hour walk at Ironbridge bank holiday Monday and I suffered no knee pain whatsoever so that was great.  I do static cycling at the gym as the physiotherapist advised that this has less impact on the knees.  Running definitely out as I have COPD.
> 
> I will follow your advice re. testing even if it bankrupts me in the process!  Thanks again.



Great news about the walk and that your knees weren't troubled  Static cycling is great - I have an exercise bike at home from when my ageing muscles and joints can't take the pounding of the pavements! 

Have you seen the SD Codefree Meter? It has test strips that are only ?6.99 for 50, so might save you from the bailiffs!


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2012)

That meter sound too good to be true.  Is it new?  Do you know anyone else who has used one?  It would be great to avoid the bailiffs!  Oh what joy not to have to ration test strips.


----------

